# 5.1 speakers for my Philips DVD Player.



## desiibond (Oct 10, 2007)

Recently I bought Philips DVP5965K/96 DVD player and am looking for good set of 5.1 speakers for this model.

Connectivity specs for the player: Analog audio Left/Right out, 														 															 															 															  															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 															ComponentVideo out Progressive, 														 															 															 															  															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 															Composite video (CVBS) output, 														 															 															 															  															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 															Digital coaxial out, 														 															 															 															  															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 																 															 															HDMI output


Since normal PC speakers cannot be connected to this player, someone please suggest good models that I can get in Bangalore. Budget is 6k.

bump


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 11, 2007)

I hope DVD 5965 doesn't have a buildin Decoder. To connect them to 5.1 speakers, you need a DTS/Dolby decoder(unless you have 6 RCA/3 TRS Pins) in the DVD Player. Connect the 'Digital out' of the Player to the decoder like Creative DDTS100 to get 5.1 output.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 11, 2007)

VideoEditingIndia said:
			
		

> I hope DVD 5965 doesn't have a buildin Decoder. To connect them to 5.1 speakers, you need a DTS/Dolby decoder(unless you have 6 RCA/3 TRS Pins) in the DVD Player. Connect the 'Digital out' of the Player to the decoder like Creative DDTS100 to get 5.1 output.



Thanks for the reply. Yes. After searching hundreds of sites, I found this but Creative have stopped manufacturing DDTS100. Do you know any other company that is manufacturing decoders?


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 11, 2007)

Are you sure? I found DDTS100 was available in stock, one week before.

Try any digital 5.1 speakers(with buildin Decoders) which support Digital Input via cooxial


----------



## desiibond (Oct 11, 2007)

VideoEditingIndia said:
			
		

> Are you sure? I found DDTS100 was available in stock, one week before.
> 
> Try any digital 5.1 speakers(with buildin Decoders) which support Digital Input via cooxial



Can you give me location where you saw that. I have checked with Compuage India (bangalore) and they said that this model is discontinued.

Yes. digital 5.1 speakers is my last option as they cost >15k


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 11, 2007)

It's in Chennai Supreme. I will check and confirm. It's not a good deal. Buy some digital speaker with co-ox ip.


----------

